# Macau Portuguese Consulate



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to make an appointment for my Citizen Card at Macau Portuguese Consulate. I have gone on their website, but can't find anything for first timers. Do I go directly there or make an appointment/ What documents are needed?
Thanks in advance.
Sorry I am putting this up here and the HK section. Hope someone who knows, will see it.


----------

